# Rissa Donnarumma Neymar dopo Real - PSG.



## admin (10 Marzo 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, dopo Real Madrid - PSG sarebbe scoppiato un clamoroso litigio tra Donnarumma e Neymar poi culminato in rissa con i due che si sarebbero messi le mani addosso.


----------



## ILMAGO (10 Marzo 2022)

Ahahahahahaha


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, dopo Real Madrid - PSG sarebbe scoppiato un clamoroso litigio tra Donnarumma e Neymar poi culminato in rissa con i due che si sarebbero messi le mani addosso.


Di solito gli arrivavano pacche sulla spalla dopo gli errori, adesso gli arrivano sberle in testa a sto somaro


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, dopo Real Madrid - PSG sarebbe scoppiato un clamoroso litigio tra Donnarumma e Neymar poi culminato in rissa con i due che si sarebbero messi le mani addosso.


.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, dopo Real Madrid - PSG sarebbe scoppiato un clamoroso litigio tra Donnarumma e Neymar poi culminato in rissa con i due che si sarebbero messi le mani addosso.



Non facile decidere per chi fare il tifo.

Certo, quell'altro demente è il disertore #1, ma anche vedere una pigna in faccia a quel bimbominkia del brasileiro farebbe un gran piacere.


----------



## cuoredidrago (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, dopo Real Madrid - PSG sarebbe scoppiato un clamoroso litigio tra Donnarumma e Neymar poi culminato in rissa con i due che si sarebbero messi le mani addosso.


"Ho il conto in banca lievitato, triplicato le mie finanze, ma a che prezzo... "
cit.
Chi è causa del suo mal, pianga se stesso. 
Resisti mezzo uomo, a breve ti consoleranno in quel di Torino. Lì sì sarai intoccabile.


----------



## Milo (10 Marzo 2022)

Sto godendo troppo


----------



## Gekyn (10 Marzo 2022)

Scontro tra titani.....a livello mentale.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Marzo 2022)

tutti i Raiolas Boys o quasi fanno la stessa fine


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, dopo Real Madrid - PSG sarebbe scoppiato un clamoroso litigio tra Donnarumma e Neymar poi culminato in rissa con i due che si sarebbero messi le mani addosso.


Io ve l'ho detto, occhio che non è finita qui. La maledizione non sbaglia mai.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Marzo 2022)

Basta ragazzi che ho poco tempo per mettere like a tutti    
Ci mancava anche la rissa con uno dei senatori del psg ahahah

Godo troppo in questo momento,grande zizzo , continua cosi !


----------



## Hellscream (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, dopo Real Madrid - PSG sarebbe scoppiato un clamoroso litigio tra Donnarumma e Neymar poi culminato in rissa con i due che si sarebbero messi le mani addosso.


Che goduria tutto questo, che goduria!

O'dollar uomo di me.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, dopo Real Madrid - PSG sarebbe scoppiato un clamoroso litigio tra Donnarumma e Neymar poi culminato in rissa con i due che si sarebbero messi le mani addosso.


Quando fai collezione di figurine anziche costruire una squadra questi sono i risultati.


----------



## smallball (10 Marzo 2022)

Immensa goduria


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, dopo Real Madrid - PSG sarebbe scoppiato un clamoroso litigio tra Donnarumma e Neymar poi culminato in rissa con i due che si sarebbero messi le mani addosso.


Due luminari


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, dopo Real Madrid - PSG sarebbe scoppiato un clamoroso litigio tra Donnarumma e Neymar poi culminato in rissa con i due che si sarebbero messi le mani addosso.


Ero dispiaciuto quando ho visto Donnarumma titolare, adesso godo. Era tutto scritto dal Dio del Football...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Marzo 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ero dispiaciuto quando ho visto Donnarumma titolare, adesso godo. Era tutto scritto dal Dio del Football...



Io lo sapevo che faceva qualche cappellata,era tutto già scritto.
Già dall'andata maledicevo il Real per non aver fatto un singolo tiro in porta,soprattutto con quel paperumma tra i pali !

Fortunatamente il dio del calcio esiste davvero e ieri ha presentato il conto


----------



## Antokkmilan (10 Marzo 2022)

Guarda qualcuno mi prenderà per matto ma io ringrazierò sempre Maldini che mi porta uomini veri è seri professionisti come Ibra è Giroud nonni, che mi porta il lo “scarsone” Saelemakers è i Messias a 5 milioni piuttosto che queste figurine di pagliaccio che compra il PSG.


----------



## folletto (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, dopo Real Madrid - PSG sarebbe scoppiato un clamoroso litigio tra Donnarumma e Neymar poi culminato in rissa con i due che si sarebbero messi le mani addosso.


Che meraviglia


----------



## sacchino (10 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quando fai collezione di figurine anziche costruire una squadra questi sono i risultati.


Guarda che su questo forum l' 80% vorrebbe la collezione di figurine per il nostro Milan e critica il lavoro di Maldini.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, dopo Real Madrid - PSG sarebbe scoppiato un clamoroso litigio tra Donnarumma e Neymar poi culminato in rissa con i due che si sarebbero messi le mani addosso.



vado a giocare con grandi top player cit

vado a prendere mazzate da grandi topa player forse


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Marzo 2022)

È pure buono di prenderle da quello stuzzichino di Neymar


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Di solito gli arrivavano pacche sulla spalla dopo gli errori, adesso gli arrivano sberle in testa a sto somaro


Onestamente godo per il psg che schifo molto e per donnarumma che mi sta sulle balle e considero un mediocre.
Fallimento del calcio del popolo


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Marzo 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Guarda che su questo forum l' 80% vorrebbe la collezione di figurine per il nostro Milan e critica il lavoro di Maldini.


Io no di sicuro! Il calcio è un'altra cosa, non è un videogioco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Onestamente godo per il psg che schifo molto e per donnarumma che mi sta sulle balle e considero un mediocre.
> Fallimento del calcio del popolo



Sei pronto ad accoglierlo nella tua squadra ?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Marzo 2022)

Donnarumma misà che si è bruciato, ma tanto lo sapevano tutti che non aveva lo stomaco per giocare a certi livelli. Fin quando fai il fenomeno contro il Napoli ok, ma quando di fronte hai Benzema e ti tremano le gambe il talento non serve a nulla.

I veri campioni hanno prima di tutto due palle d'acciaio.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> È pure buono di prenderle da quello stuzzichino di Neymar



"Al PSG troverò nuovi stimoli e nuove sberle."


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sei pronto ad accoglierlo nella tua squadra ?


Ti giuro bestemmio se succede
Ho pregato che andasse altrove. Troppo sopravvalutato e costoso


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, dopo Real Madrid - PSG sarebbe scoppiato un clamoroso litigio tra Donnarumma e Neymar poi culminato in rissa con i due che si sarebbero messi le mani addosso.


Lite tra accademici.


----------



## chicagousait (10 Marzo 2022)

Scontro tra premi nobel

Certo che se prendi mazzate anche dal tuffatore


----------



## Konrad (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, dopo Real Madrid - PSG sarebbe scoppiato un clamoroso litigio tra Donnarumma e Neymar poi culminato in rissa con i due che si sarebbero messi le mani addosso.


Fa tutto parte del disegnone iniziale. Quest'anno la Juve si libera del polacco e il figlioul prodigo può scappare dalla crudele Parigi che non gli ha voluto bene. Sotto la Mole sarà lo Sbruffon 2...con buona pace di Leonardo che si incasserà soldi non dati a noi


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, dopo Real Madrid - PSG sarebbe scoppiato un clamoroso litigio tra Donnarumma e Neymar poi culminato in rissa con i due che si sarebbero messi le mani addosso.


ahhahaha gli avrà detto che è scarso e non può giocare quelle partite.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io lo sapevo che faceva qualche cappellata,era tutto già scritto.
> Già dall'andata maledicevo il Real per non aver fatto un singolo tiro in porta,soprattutto con quel paperumma tra i pali !
> 
> Fortunatamente il dio del calcio esiste davvero e ieri ha presentato il conto


Io avevo la birra in frigo.

Mi ero preparato la serata per bene.
Avresti dovuto vedere la mia faccia quando ho scoperto che su sky non davano la partita :un bimbo a cui hanno tolto di mano il giocattolo.
Però dopo avervi letto ho preso la birra dal frigo e glu glu ..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2022)

Una pizza per uno non fa male a nessuno


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Una pizza per uno non fa male a nessuno


Offre il pizzaiolo.


----------



## overlord (10 Marzo 2022)

Statte accuorte che chiamo a mio cuggino Enzo


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Marzo 2022)

Che poi a dirla tutta, pensare che in panchina hanno quello che al Bernabeu ha portato 4 champions... mica una!!!
Oltretutto uno dei portieri piu forti di sempre coi piedi. La beffa nella beffa.

Hanno voluto far giocare Donnarumma a tutti i costi, Navas è stato fatto fuori anche contro il volere dei compagni, e questo si meritano.

Che club di sfigati. Hanno solo i soldi. Solo ed unicamente i soldi. Per il resto sono e restano un club di sfigati e perdenti, a cominciare dallo sceicco per finire con Leonardo.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

overlord ha scritto:


> Statte accuorte che chiamo a mio cuggino Enzo


ah, nemmeno quotato il post di enzuccio.


E' tutta invidia, avete tutti invidiosihhh!! 
Gigio è il più fortissimo del mondooohh!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che poi a dirla tutta, pensare che in panchina hanno quello che al Bernabeu ha portato 4 champions... mica una!!!
> Oltretutto uno dei portieri piu forti di sempre coi piedi. La beffa nella beffa.
> 
> Hanno voluto far giocare Donnarumma a tutti i costi, Navas è stato fatto fuori anche contro il volere dei compagni, e questo si meritano.
> ...


Tra la storia ( di navas) e la pantomima (di minkiarumma) hanno scelto la seconda.

Non fosse che il campo parla ed emana la sentenza, sempre.


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, dopo Real Madrid - PSG sarebbe scoppiato un clamoroso litigio tra Donnarumma e Neymar poi culminato in rissa con i due che si sarebbero messi le mani addosso.


A giugno verrà dirottato alla Juve, quotato 1.01


----------



## Ninni21 (10 Marzo 2022)

aspettiamo le prossime dichiarazioni... verratti e buffon preparate le arringhe difensive. Noi, invece, i pop-corn...


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tra la storia ( di navas) e la pantomima (di minkiarumma) hanno scelto la seconda.
> 
> Non fosse che il campo parla ed emana la sentenza, sempre.


Che poi è proprio il colmo... hanno il sogno di vincere la Champions e non fanno giocare il portiere che ne ha vinte di piu in carriera!!!

Ma ripeto, parliamo di un club di sfigati e perdenti, tutto il resto va di conseguenza.

Non dimentichiamo che sono stati capaci di uscire in CL perdendo 6-1 col Barcellona dopo aver vinto l'andata 4-0 eh... questi vogliono superare i record dei club piu sfigati di sempre.

E giusto per una nota di colore e rincarare la dose... cacciano Tuchel e Thiagone Silva... e questi dopo pochi mesi vincono la CL col Chelsea!!!


----------



## overlord (10 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A giugno verrà dirottato alla Juve, quotato 1.01


Speriamo!!


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, dopo Real Madrid - PSG sarebbe scoppiato un clamoroso litigio tra Donnarumma e Neymar poi culminato in rissa con i due che si sarebbero messi le mani addosso.



Raiola ora chiederà i danni a Neymar


----------



## mil77 (10 Marzo 2022)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Fa tutto parte del disegnone iniziale. Quest'anno la Juve si libera del polacco e il figlioul prodigo può scappare dalla crudele Parigi che non gli ha voluto bene. Sotto la Mole sarà lo Sbruffon 2...con buona pace di Leonardo che si incasserà soldi non dati a noi


Voglio vedere la juve come fa a liberarsi del polacco...deve trovare qualcuno che gli 7 milioni netti...senza contare che Allegri non vuole Donnarumma.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (10 Marzo 2022)

Magari andasse alla Juve.
Perché vuol dire che a San Siro ci dovrà tornare.
con 80mila milanisti pronti ad aspettarlo


----------



## IDRIVE (10 Marzo 2022)

La papera che costa la qualificazione, la rissa con Neymar... è dalle 23.15 di ieri sera che mi sembra di essermi fidanzato con Belen.


----------



## folletto (10 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A giugno verrà dirottato alla Juve, quotato 1.01


Ma magari! 
Dici che i gobbi se lo prendono il cappellaro travestito da fenomeno? Io ne dubito


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che poi a dirla tutta, pensare che in panchina hanno quello che al Bernabeu ha portato 4 champions... mica una!!!
> Oltretutto uno dei portieri piu forti di sempre coi piedi. La beffa nella beffa.
> 
> *Hanno voluto far giocare Donnarumma a tutti i costi, Navas è stato fatto fuori anche contro il volere dei compagni, e questo si meritano.*
> ...


Parte importante del tuo discorso.
C'erano diversi articoli in stagione che parlavano del gruppo sudamericano del PSG e di come questo gruppo voglia continuare con Navas titolare.
Ecco, do per scontato che Neymar faccia parte di questo gruppo. Ora ti trovi con un altra stagione senza Champions, accesso al prossimo giro buttato via per un errore del giocatore che a tua vista gioca solo per motivi extracalcistici? Ok, che Neymar mi sta antipatico, ma capisco la sua frustrazione verso Dollarman e credo che questa sia anche motivo della possibile rissa di ieri. Se fosse capitato a Navas, non sarebbe successo. Ne sono convinto. 

Se si incontrano prossima stagione poi ci sara PSG nella maglia dei Blancos...Per il PSG questo era l'anno all-in.


----------



## nybreath (10 Marzo 2022)

Quella di Donnarumma é una storia gia scritta. É il piu grande candidato al Balotelli bis, tanto talento, buttato nel cesso da questi trasferimenti inutili.

Donnarumma ha sempre dimostrato il talento, ma erano evidenti anche i molti limiti, e sicuramente questi non li elimini giocando poco e in partite di questo spessore. 

Sono sicuramente di parte, ma la sua dimensione perfetta era il Milan, una squadra piena di giovani, poteva giocare, questi errori sarebbero molto meno visibili nelle partite che giochiamo. Purtroppo ne famiglia ne lui hanno avuto la testa per capire, che pure economicamente, crescere calcisticamente lo avrebbe aiutato molto di piu.

Invece ste scenate lo bloccheranno per un po, sia calcisticamente che economicamente. Io spero solo che non torni piu in Italia, comunque mi spiacerebbe vedercelo contro. D'altra parte ci é andata piu che bene, Maignan anche carismaticamente é di un altro spessore, che Donnarumma sia un po piu forte, tanto piu forte, non me ne frega niente.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che poi è proprio il colmo... hanno il sogno di vincere la Champions e non fanno giocare il portiere che ne ha vinte di piu in carriera!!!
> 
> Ma ripeto, parliamo di un club di sfigati e perdenti, tutto il resto va di conseguenza.
> 
> ...


Se il psg fa A buttatevi su B e fate centro.
Sono peggio di sconcerti.


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma magari!
> Dici che i gobbi se lo prendono il cappellaro travestito da fenomeno? Io ne dubito


Storicamente i gobbi si sono messi sempre a pecora con Raiola... Poi magari le cose cambieranno eh


----------



## UDG (10 Marzo 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere la juve come fa a liberarsi del polacco...deve trovare qualcuno che gli 7 milioni netti...senza contare che Allegri non vuole Donnarumma.


A quello ci pensa Paratici.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, dopo Real Madrid - PSG sarebbe scoppiato un clamoroso litigio tra Donnarumma e Neymar poi culminato in rissa con i due che si sarebbero messi le mani addosso.


in arrivo l'infermierina Raiola che sistema tutto e chiede pure i danni a Neymar


----------



## Maurizio91 (10 Marzo 2022)

Dovrebbe fare come Karius, ripartire da un Besiktas o da una piccola italiana o la serie B. 
Si salva perché è protetto da Raiola, che sappiamo chi è e che potere ha


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Marzo 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe fare come Karius, ripartire da un Besiktas o da una piccola italiana o la serie B.
> Si salva perché è protetto da Raiola, che sappiamo chi è e che potere ha



E' che la Cina da tempo ha bloccato i maxi-stipendi per i giocatori stranieri,altrimenti questo pupazzo avrebbe fatto la stessa fine di Pellè,in passato divenuto (ancora non si sa come) uno dei 5 giocatori più pagati al mondo.


----------



## Gamma (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marca, dopo Real Madrid - PSG sarebbe scoppiato un clamoroso litigio tra Donnarumma e Neymar poi culminato in rissa con i due che si sarebbero messi le mani addosso.



Me li immagino così:


----------



## danjr (10 Marzo 2022)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Fa tutto parte del disegnone iniziale. Quest'anno la Juve si libera del polacco e il figlioul prodigo può scappare dalla crudele Parigi che non gli ha voluto bene. Sotto la Mole sarà lo Sbruffon 2...con buona pace di Leonardo che si incasserà soldi non dati a noi


Un bel disegno.. la Juve prende un portiere più scarso de polacco dandogli il
Doppio si stipendio e pagando il cartellino. Contenti loro


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Marzo 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Guarda che su questo forum l' 80% vorrebbe la collezione di figurine per il nostro Milan e critica il lavoro di Maldini.


Figurine no,quello che manca si,e criticherei pure mio padre per questo.


----------



## danjr (10 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Figurine no,quello che manca si,e criticherei pure mio padre per questo.


Oggi godiamoci donnarumma però


----------

